# Mozart Edition (170 CDs), Brilliant Classics.



## bwv1080

Mozart Edition (170 CDs), Brilliant Classics.

1) Are the performances good?
2) How complete is it? (Any works actually missing? I read from some reviews on Amazon that in the release of Mozart Edition there are some CDs missing: is it true? )
3) Any technical flaws?
4) Is it worth buying? 

Thanks!


----------



## ozradio

1) I think so, but I'm not an experienced listener.
2) All my cds were there. I've heard that there are scattered small pieces and fragments not included.
3) With the cds? Not in my set. With the music? Don't know.
4) I give it two opposable thumbs up. Way "yes." I've loved this set; I love being able to pluck out any piece that's being discussed on a forum or in a book and give it a spin. For $100 I don't think it can be passed up.


----------



## Guest

I assume that it is not the Phillips edition that was put out about 10-13 years ago, The main problem with these editions is that while you get all the compositions in one purchase a lot of the performances are mediocre, for me I prefer quality above quantity.
and it is part of the fun in hunting down a particular recording


----------

